# Oblivion Multiplayer?



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

ey guys i have heard about this for quite a while and has anyone tried it?
there are two multiplayer mods, MULTITES4 and Oblivion Online.

i think it is an awesome idea that should have had more support 
imagine like world of warcraft but with oblivion

World of Oblivion? 

im gonna play WoO  

in my opinion the idea fits in nicely, but its just the support which is needed 

Edit: both documentation files are attached in zip file below, requires adobe reader
and the updated client is also attached

How to Install/Play

Update to 1.2.0416 before installing the multiplayer mod 

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion v1.2.0416 UK Patch
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion v1.2.0416 German Patch
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion v1.2.0416 French Patch
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion v1.2.0416 Italian Patch
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion v1.2.0416 US Patch
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion v1.2.0416 Spanish Patch


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 6, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> there are two multiplayer mods, MULTITES4 and Oblivion Online.



Multiplayer MODS? You mean mods like OOO etc? Multiplayer? 

As soon as I find them I'll download them!

*runs*


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

here is multites4







http://csusap.csu.edu.au/~mloxto01/download.htm

and here is oblivion online documentation here

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?id=27&view=OblivionUtilities.Detail

and here is the download 

http://sourceforge.net/projects/oo-open/


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

looks interesting


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 6, 2008)

me and my friend were looking for this the other day thanks for the link


----------



## erocker (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks man!  I'm checking this out tonight!


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

would be great if some tpu members joined a server, and started a massive fist fight


----------



## erocker (Feb 6, 2008)

OMG, let's do it!!!  If this works out this will be seriously awesome!!!


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

maybe some oblivion pole dancing too


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

we must get this out to the oblivion players out there


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 6, 2008)

DEAL im in ill get gsg-9 in there to weather he likes it or not


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

ill get the documentation files and upload them here so you guys dont have to register at fileplanet


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

cool it has chat messaging too


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

added the pdf files in first post


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

right guys ive set up a server so feel free to join 

to connect you first need to patch to 1.20
you will then need to unzip the attachment below to your oblivion folder

after this start the oblivionlauncher.exe and click Data Files then check oblivion.esm and obliviononline.esp






Update: then in the realmlist.wth (in your oblivion folder) open it up with notepad and it should say 

1 
77.102.192.187 11337

change this to

1 
77.102.192.187 41805

and save

edit: i updated the client files and will be on the first post, you will not need to do this if you download the updated client files 
but if you downloaded the old ones and wish to keep them, then update the realmlist.wth file

then start obse_loader.exe and oblivion will start (make a shortcut so you can start from desktop)

now this is important, go to the imperial city>market district and go into the First Edition book store, then talk to a guy called traveller of common lands, he will tell you that you are connecting, click done and it will be successful 

meet us at the arcane university


----------



## farlex85 (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome. As soon as I get my comp up again I will definately be checking this out.


----------



## erocker (Feb 6, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> right guys ive set up a server so feel free to join
> 
> to connect you first need to patch to 1.20
> you will then need to unzip the attachment below to your oblivion folder
> ...




If I extract the zip file to my Oblivion data folder, I get nothing under data files.  What files need to go where now?


----------



## happita (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow I can't believe there is some version of multiplayer for Oblivion. I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Darknova (Feb 6, 2008)

What about compatibility with custom mods?


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> If I extract the zip file to my Oblivion data folder, I get nothing under data files.  What files need to go where now?



in your data folder you should have obliviononline.esm and the folder obse with a subfolder called plugins and and obliviononline.dll file in that subfolder
















click OblivionLauncher.exe and then click Data Files like so and make sure its checked


----------



## JacKz5o (Feb 6, 2008)

Oblivion is a great game. It would be awesome if it had real MMO support


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

Darknova said:


> What about compatibility with custom mods?



yer there is compatiblity for mods


----------



## nick_1992 (Feb 6, 2008)

WOW i might have to re-install oblivion for this


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2008)

nick_1992 said:


> WOW i might have to re-install oblivion for this



same here, I was just going to post that lol.

I'v heard of the a long time ago, never got it to work, I didn't even think it did work?

Isn't the Max players two though? Oh well I'll give it a try.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

it increased to 4 i think or possibly more, the next version of the mod v5.0 will include an automated install process and will include a gui based program so you can join and create your own server, and i think the amount of players will be around 16-32 players, which would be freaking awesome


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 6, 2008)

updated the quick start guide 


craigwhiteside said:


> Update: then in the realmlist.wth (in your oblivion folder) open it up with notepad and it should say
> 
> 1
> 77.102.192.187 11337
> ...


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 7, 2008)

hehe its nick 







and for some reason he spawned above 






the chat thing is a bit buggy and doesnt get through some times


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 7, 2008)

here is erocker lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 7, 2008)

I think I'll wait till the installer version comes out to play this. Hopefully yall will still be up for it by then.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 7, 2008)

ya, i will be contacting the creators of this mod , give em some much needed support


----------



## nick_1992 (Feb 7, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> hehe its nick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA i look like Chuck Norris


----------



## psyko12 (Feb 7, 2008)

OMG!!! Finally somebody made oblivion an online game!!! Bless you mod developer, just hope game makers of oblivion support them IMHO Oblivion is the best RPG game out there!!! Just lacks online gameplay... Maybe when developers of oblivion support or make this mod official then WoW will have a competition  go Modders!!!  

This makes me wanna install 

BTW does this support shivering isles too?


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> would be great if some tpu members joined a server, and started a massive fist fight



I would just make a uber spell, go in with godmode and nuke everyone


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 7, 2008)

Heard about this ages ago when everyone was playing Oblivion.. I may join you guys... I'm pretty sure a lvl.52 Knight with almost maxed everything and super uber custom armours and weapons could come in handy... and likewise kick all your arses


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 7, 2008)

so ill just turn on god mode, or quickly run away


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 7, 2008)

My athletics, or whichever stat it is for running and stuff, is 100. Good luck trying to outrun me


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 7, 2008)

i will use my very slow horse...what now bee-otch


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2008)

I just reinstalled oblivion, installed the 1.2.0416 oblivion patch, then I unzipped the mod (all the stuff in the zip file that wasn't in the data folder in the oblivion mail folder with oblivionlauncher.exe) and the stuff in the data folder into the date folder in the oblivion folder... then when I try to install this, it gives me an error saying "old file not found but there is a file with the same name" and something about how it didn't update, then it closed. 

...


----------



## Sh00t1st (Feb 7, 2008)

that is going to be so easily hacked, i wouldnt even bother playing it u guys. does it even have cheat protection ?. on second thought tho, knowing how to hack in the basic i might just play the game and cheat like mad, and reset my ip when i get banned or something lol. would be hilarious to do so.


----------



## nick_1992 (Feb 7, 2008)

Uhh u can use god mode and no collision because it doesn't remove it....


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 7, 2008)

hat said:


> I just reinstalled oblivion, installed the 1.2.0416 oblivion patch, then I unzipped the mod (all the stuff in the zip file that wasn't in the data folder in the oblivion mail folder with oblivionlauncher.exe) and the stuff in the data folder into the date folder in the oblivion folder... then when I try to install this, it gives me an error saying "old file not found but there is a file with the same name" and something about how it didn't update, then it closed.
> 
> ...



maybe because you are installing the same patch twice, but your trying to patch with a UK (United Kingdom) patch lol.
just install the patch that fits where you got the game from and where you live 
like i live in uk and bought the game in uk, so i install the uk patch


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 7, 2008)

spootity said:


> that is going to be so easily hacked, i wouldnt even bother playing it u guys. does it even have cheat protection ?. on second thought tho, knowing how to hack in the basic i might just play the game and cheat like mad, and reset my ip when i get banned or something lol. would be hilarious to do so.



lol its only a mod, 
it is the most basic of a multiplayer game, it hasnt had much support but has a lot of potential


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 7, 2008)

hat said:


> I would just make a uber spell, go in with godmode and nuke everyone



or throw plant pots at people


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 7, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i will use my very slow horse...what now bee-otch



I'll take my bow and arrow out and chase u all around cryodill


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 7, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> I'll take my bow and arrow out and chase u all around cryodill



i will summon my almighty flame atronach 
but it might want to hump your leg


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 7, 2008)

Go ahead, summon it! I shall whip out my mighty Doomblade and take it down in one swipe!


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 7, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Go ahead, summon it! I shall whip out my mighty Doomblade and take it down in one swipe!



meanie


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 7, 2008)

Mwahahahahahaa... I treat Oblivion like Final Fantasy, meaning I'm damn near invincible cos I have trained lots


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 7, 2008)

i have contacted the owner of oblivion online and am working something out , you guys will probably be one of the first group of people to try a fully working version


----------



## erocker (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll summon the butler from Shivering Isles to bore you all to death!


----------



## AddSub (Feb 7, 2008)

> I would just make a uber spell, go in with godmode and nuke everyone



Hello there, Mr. Future Senator...


----------



## hat (Feb 9, 2008)

Hmm... guess why :


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 9, 2008)

Haha i THINK it works great, how do i find other people??? i connected though


----------



## hat (Feb 9, 2008)

My guess is you post here and set up a time for everyone to meet at a specific place, then try not to get lost.

Even though I can't play, how about you guys all meet up tomorrow at 12AM EST on saturday (well, it won't technically be saturday, it will be the first few minutes of sunday... ) at... uh... the Kavatch Oblivion gate! yeah! If you don't have it marked, it's part of the main quest, you first have to take the Amulet of Kings to Jaufree at Weynon Priory, then guess where you go to find the oblivion gate, you guessed it, Kavatch! Did you guess correctly? You get a cookie if you did.


----------



## Ketxxx (Feb 9, 2008)

Muahahahahaha.... thanks for telling me where your all gonna meet.. I might have to show up and kill you all


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 10, 2008)

WHOS ON??? i'll come


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2008)

Anyone still play? Im installing Oblivion right now. Wonder how it will run on 1gb of ram...


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 17, 2008)

yea i play it, though i am dev testing
there are a lot of bugs that havnt been fixed yet


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2008)

I think Craig runs the server?  This thing really needs some work yet, but I'm pretty amazed with what it is so far!

He answered your post! ^^^^


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 17, 2008)

omfg!!!!  Now I'm definately re-installing Oblivion!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2008)

Alright I got the realmlist set.. Just start a new game and go where?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2008)

Can someone go to the end of the starting sewers and meet me there? Im about to get outta there.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 17, 2008)

yeah bro illbe there soon.   finally!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2008)

Did you talk to the guy at the first edition? Meet out side of the first edition k?


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 17, 2008)

it worked before.. now when i talk to him he only says "You look skilled in alteration, maybe you could teach me something" and .. idk i can't find you. idk if i'm logged in or not


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2008)

Read this 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=646172&postcount=15

I did everything in that and it says im online

Everyone meet outside the first edition, ill be there


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2008)

Am I doing this wrong or is no one doing it


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 17, 2008)

okay i had to load oblivion with the obse_loader.. the game froze for a few seconds then it said it was going to connect to the server, if nothing happened then the server is down or no one else is there.. nothin really happened


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 17, 2008)

im standing outside the store.. its raining no one else is there ill talk to the guy see if it disconnects me or seomthing idk


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2008)

Yea it should disconnect. We need Craig to help us where is he , im out side of the 1st edition too ill restart my client brb


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 17, 2008)

okay i talked to him.. it said i was disconnected from the oblivion online.. then i talked to him again and it said synchronized.. WHERE ARE YOU!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2008)

Still outside. This is weird.. Try the original IP 

1
77.102.192.187 11337

See if that works I guess


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2008)

Im on that original IP now out side of the 1st Edition


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 17, 2008)

OH DUDE!! i'm connected! press   `   (next to 1,2,3) it says connectd then spawn id :2983424( imade up the numbers)

EDIT: got too excited, read it again it says not connected haha . gonna try the new ip again


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 17, 2008)

ok? Do I type that? Whitch IP are you on?


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 17, 2008)

no go  there are .. 7 users viewing the thread! any of you got it to work? what ip?


Im using the new updated IP.. the one you're supposed to be on ..  ` is to access the console it will tell you if you're connected or not


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 18, 2008)

sorry, my bad server wasnt up 
thats the reason why you cant connect, and it does work


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 18, 2008)

GoOD thing we know whats goin on!! craig. how can i host?

Still can't connect, IF you've turned the server on.  LETS PLAY MAN Im here quick quickkk


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2008)

Alright im up if anyone wants to put a server up ill be avail for awile.


----------



## Cowspoo (Feb 18, 2008)

okay. um lets try again. dude do you have aol instant messenger or something ..

ogogogog meet outside 1st edition hopefully he set the server up

it's still not up man


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2008)

I have xfire, thats it. Add me ShadowV3


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope I dont see you.. Craig PM me when you put it up or msg me on xfire if you have it.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 15, 2008)

Anyone here still play this? They have merged with OBSCURE Studios, so players can get faster support and releases... I guess...


----------



## nick_1992 (Apr 15, 2008)

cool, thats great news


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 15, 2008)

OO will be getting faster releases, the entire OBSCURE team is now hwlping out (obviously doing projects of their own as well)


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 15, 2008)

I had forgotten about this multiplayer Oblivion!

Has there been any update or is this OblivionOnlineClientUpdated.zip still the file which has to be installed to get it to work?


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't think so. You can expect a new build within a month though...


----------



## RonDer (Oct 28, 2008)

Is anybody still playing this mod, theres no one in.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't even know about it, odd. I would like to give it a shot.


----------



## newconroer (Oct 28, 2008)

The author made it clear that very very little was working. You could connect(maybe) and just stand there looking at each other, but that was about it. Naturally you could move, but there was hardly any interaction.

It was a long ways off from working, and as far as I know he abandoned the project, at least indefinatley.


----------



## Arctucas (Oct 28, 2008)

spootity said:


> that is going to be so easily hacked, i wouldnt even bother playing it u guys. does it even have cheat protection ?. on second thought tho, knowing how to hack in the basic i might just play the game and cheat like mad, and reset my ip when i get banned or something lol. would be hilarious to do so.



I just noticed this is an old thread, so I guess it is not working?


----------



## kurlie (May 21, 2009)

*Hi*

I think that this mod is really cool plz e-mail me with a link if you fihttp://http://forums.techpowerup.com/images/smilies/pimp.gifforums.techpowerup.com/images/smilies/rockout.gifnd version 0.5 or newer!!http://forums.techpowerup.com/images/smilies/slap.gif


----------

